# I (an American) just visited Havana, Cuba



## DazedandConfused (Oct 11, 2015)

I am an American tourist that just visited Havana, Cuba and can tell everyone that it was an incredible and awesome trip that I will long remember.

I did a ton of research (mainly TripAdvisor) and other sites before I went and only was there a few days, but it was so amazing that I want to go back again soon.

If you are wanting or considering going, post questions here and I will try to help out.

I do not want to comment on anything political other than I personally think the embargo should end NOW. Also, it technically is illegal to go to Cuba as an American as a tourist, so technically I was there on a "people to people" or "independent blogger" and had a fully documented agenda that left no free time to lounge around on the beach (wink-wink).

Just to get the ball rolling, I had a choice to go with a tour group annoyed that would be very expensive and structured or try to Hack together my own trip whoopie and do it myself for significantly less. The tours like Insight Cuba are about $1,000 per day and my trip was about $400 per day.

I used Cuba travel service to book direct flights from Miami to Havana ($475) and then book and prepay the best hotel in Cuba ($200 per night for a couple), I ate at the best restaurants that cost around $40 each and that represented a large variety of food and drinks. I visited all the historical spots and even a few of the newer trendy places.

I am still stunned at how beautiful and amazing this place was and taken back at how much Cubans LOVE Americans. I have never been greeted so nice by so many different people on the streets as I did in Cuba and especially after they asked where I was from and I told them the US.

If you are considering going, I definitely recommend November to March as the summer and even fall heat was a killer during the day.


----------



## BevL (Oct 11, 2015)

It's a very popular destination for Canadians.  

Our grandson's mother and her husband took our grandson when he was six.  THey had a great time, the resort looked beautiful and she did not feel in the least unsafe or concerned.  Great medical care apparently should need be.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 11, 2015)

I understand Canadians and lots of Europeans travel to Cuba often, but for 50+ years it is forbidden fruit for American travelers and in my opinion, time for that to end.

When was walking the streets, many people thought I was Canadian and asked me, but when I told them I was American, they really got excited and wanted to shake my hand, kiss me and thank me for visiting. And no, I was NOT robbed, but did get offered a Taxi about 1,000 times, in fact at every street corner.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the mini-review -- Cuba holds a high spot on my bucket list.  Quick question:  what did you do for money there?  Did you exchange $US when you got there?  Just curious if there were any issues with that.

Kurt


----------



## Dori (Oct 12, 2015)

We are Canadian, and took an all-inclusive trip to Veradero a few years ago. Although the resort we stayed at was not fantastic, the service we received and the kindness of the people was incredible! not once did we feel unsafe. The beaches are very beautiful and the ocean was a gorgeous Aqua colour.

If we ever return, I would definitely choose a 4or5 star resort.

Dori


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 12, 2015)

[Political:  deleted]


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2015)

I wish the cruise industry would add Cuba as a cruise port destination. I personally am tired of Nassau and Jamaica as cruises port stops.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 12, 2015)

How did you pay for your rooms?  

Commentators on NPR said that it's very difficult for folks to visit Cuba because there's no infrastructure for dealing with anything other than cash payments.  People don't want to pre-pay cash because it's very risky.  I assume that this is why you had to pre-pay for your hotel, etc?


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 12, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> Thanks for the mini-review -- Cuba holds a high spot on my bucket list.  Quick question:  what did you do for money there?  Did you exchange $US when you got there?  Just curious if there were any issues with that.
> 
> Kurt



I used about $400 per day in Euros and converted those into cuban convertable pesos at the airport and hotel. The #1 issue is that you need CASH as USA credit cards will not work there. Even if you have a Canadian credit card, everyone wants cash.



friedshrimp said:


> So you falsified official documents so as to be able to go?
> 
> [Edited]



I 100% did NOT falsify any documents, however I wanted to visit Cuba as a Tourist, so I found the appropriate category to travel there and it is 100% legit. I just did NOT want to go with an organized tour group with 20+ people and taken around in a charted bus. I went to more historical locations than most tour groups and it was significantly cheaper and WAY more interesting.

[response to political comments edited.]



pedro47 said:


> I wish the cruise industry would add Cuba as a cruise port destination. I personally am tired of Nassau and Jamaica as cruises port stops.



There are several (generic brands) that currently go from Jamaica and I think caranival is going from Miami in 2016 but that will be mega expensive and require very structured tours.



LisaRex said:


> How did you pay for your rooms?
> 
> Commentators on NPR said that it's very difficult for folks to visit Cuba because there's no infrastructure for dealing with anything other than cash payments.  People don't want to pre-pay cash because it's very risky.  I assume that this is why you had to pre-pay for your hotel, etc?



Cash is king in Cuba. I booked my airfare and hotel all prepaid with Cuba Travel Services and it went perfectly. I stayed in the #1 rated hotel (according to tripadvisor) and think that there may be issues with people using less than reputable travel agents. I have to admit that I was a little nervous and even scared of the thought of getting screwed upon checkin, but the hotel was really nice 5 star by Cuban standards and a 3.5 star by US standards.

#1 tip is to bring plenty of cash


----------



## moonstone (Oct 12, 2015)

Dori said:


> We are Canadian, and took an all-inclusive trip to Veradero a few years ago. Although the resort we stayed at was not fantastic, the service we received and the kindness of the people was incredible! not once did we feel unsafe. The beaches are very beautiful and the ocean was a gorgeous Aqua colour.
> 
> If we ever return, I would definitely choose a 4or5 star resort.
> 
> Dori



We stayed in a 4 star all-incl resort & while the resort was beautiful, the food was not! They simply have to work with the food that they can grow or import from the few countries that they can. We walked to the 5* resort next door & looked at (but didn't try) their buffet foods & they were the same as at our resort just on fancier plates! 

Our first morning in line at the omelet table I witnessed the "chef" licking his fingers after getting a pinch of salt for somebody's omelet. He did that every time all week so I always said 'no salt'! Their hamburgers were ground ham formed into a patty & fried on a grill. It was the first vacation that DH & I actually lost weight! (but we did end up getting a gastro bug & spent 2 days in the bathroom then another day near one)

We were told that no matter what a Cuban's job is (doctor or secretary) that they make the same wage. At the time we were there it was approximately $300/month. The only people that made slightly more were the resort employees who got a portion of the tips that they were given. We know many people who go down with clothes, toiletries & other gifts for the resort staff as they cant get many things that we take for granted (ie; deodorant).

The people are wonderful, very friendly & eager to please any way they can.
We would go back in heartbeat if we could be sure that the food quality had improved.

~Diane


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 12, 2015)

II. Travel
For questions regarding travel and accompanied baggage between the United States and Cuba, please see the specific guidance on OFAC’s webpage.

http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/guidance_cuba_travel.pdf

5.What are the travel authorizations in the Cuba program?
OFAC has issued general licenses within the 12 categories of authorized travel for many travel-related transactions to, from, or within Cuba 
that previously required a specific license (i.e., an application and a case-by-case determination).  

Travel - related transactions are permitted by general license for certain travel related to the following activities, subject to criteria and conditions in each general license: family visits; official business of the U.S. government, foreign governments, and certain intergovernmental organizations; journalistic activity; professional research and professional meetings; educational activities; religious activities; public performances, clinics, workshops, athletic and other competitions, and exhibitions; support for the Cuban people; humanitarian projects; activities of private foundations or research or educational institutes; exportation, importation, or transmission of information or information materials; and certain authorized export transactions.

6. Do travelers who fall within the scope of a general license need to submit a written request to OFAC for permission to travel or conduct transactions?
No. No further permission from OFAC is required to engage in transactions by a person who meets all criteria in a general license.  Individuals wishing to engage in activities that may fall within the scope of a general license should review the relevant general licenses contained in the CACR to determine whether their travel-related transactions are covered by such general licenses. Persons subject to U.S. jurisdiction who wish to engage in any travel within the 12 categories of activities specified in the CACR that does not meet the requirements of a general license will need to apply for a specific license from OFAC.

7. Is travel to Cuba for tourist activitiespermitted? 
No. Consistent with the Trade Sanctions Reform and Export Enhancement Act of 2000 (TSRA), travel-related transactions involving Cuba are only permitted for the 12 categories of activities identified in the CACR. Travel related transactions for other purposes remain prohibited.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you for posting your trip info. We are also interested in going to Cuba before it gets too crazy with American tourists. Your info is quite helpful. Would you recommend using Cuba travel service? Did you use any guides when in Cuba?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2015)

Some political comments have been removed from this thread.

Please stay on the vacation topic, and avoid politics, with your posts.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2015)

Since we are kind of skirting the still-in-place travel boycott aimed at U.S. citizens, I, as a curious and active traveler appreciate the primer on how to.

Without mentioning certain agencies and their restrictions, this would be impossible. 

Frankly, I believe that individual people interacting with other individual people will broaden the horizons and enrich both, regardless of the nationality.

Thanks, D&C. I was originally skeptical when you began researching this trip, preferring instead to simply take a pre-arranged tour- and encouraging you to do the same, but I see the light. 

Congratulations on pulling it off! I'm probably not the only envious one here.

Jim


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 12, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Thank you for posting your trip info. We are also interested in going to Cuba before it gets too crazy with American tourists. Your info is quite helpful. Would you recommend using Cuba travel service? Did you use any guides when in Cuba?



I 100% recommend Cuba Travel Services for everything, although I only used them for flights and hotel and obviously the visa. I flew direct Miami to Havana for $472 or so and it was a 45 minute flight.

I had the names of three guides that other members of Trip Advisor gave me, but I did not pre-book them and simply "hacked" together my own trip. I did hire a guide for one day and arraigned it via the concierge that cost me $25 per hour with a a/c private car. If I wanted a 1950 classic convertible, it was $30.

It is pretty easy to find English speaking drivers and guides if you are in Havana and staying at a nicer hotel.

Also, there are a TON of bike taxis, coco taxis, newer car taxis, classic car taxis, and even really beat-up crappy car taxis held together with duck tape.



DeniseM said:


> Some political comments have been removed from this thread.
> 
> Please stay on the vacation topic, and avoid politics, with your posts.



I am trying to do that, however once I visited Cuba directly, it is hard to not see and feel bad for the average Cuban negatively affected by the embargo.

Also, it is 100% LEGAL for an American to visit Cuba, but you need to self certify (as in the honor system) that you are going for educational reasons, not to party on the beach and that is exactly what I did.



Passepartout said:


> Since we are kind of skirting the still-in-place travel boycott aimed at U.S. citizens, I, as a curious and active traveler appreciate the primer on how to.
> 
> Without mentioning certain agencies and their restrictions, this would be impossible.
> 
> ...



Before January, it was much harder to visit Cuba as you needed to be pre-authorized to travel there, now after the loosening of the restrictions, it is very easy to do it yourself.

I originally was going to use Insight Cuba and book one of their tours as I heard they were excellent, but they are super expensive and super structured and I did not want to travel with a large group.

*** WARNING ***

I did a TON of pre-trip research and am willing to share this info with anyone that asks a question. If you want to book it yourself like I did, you really need to do some research to avoid problems or issues. There is NOTHING to be afraid of as I felt safer walking around the worst looking streets in Havana as I would walking around downtown Miami. In addition the local Cubans were incredibly friendly to me and were really curious when they saw me as I really look like a typical middle aged American. I heavily used TripAdvisor and also read-up on Wikipedia all about Cuba, the revolution, and current events. There are a few excellent guide books on Amazon and I preprinted walking maps and an itinerary. I over-planned this trip much more than I have ever done for any trip I have ever taken before.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2015)

DazedandConfused - I am not referring to your posts, except for the part in which you responded to a political post.  That post, your quote of that post, and your response were deleted.  Otherwise, you are OK at this point.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 12, 2015)

Dazed... I may take you up on this - I know others who have travelled to Cuba and have heard same thing.
What is the definition of insanity again? After 50+ years of expecting a different result - I think that qualifies... But then again - I am a pragmatist.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 13, 2015)

One of the highlights of the trip for me was my dinner at La Guarida, a very famous paladar that just about every celebrity that visits Cuba dines here at least once. It is set in a old mansion that originally was owned by a rich doctor and then housed about 20 families after the revolution.

The location was used as the main set for the Academy award nominated movie "Fresca y chocolate" and I ordered the movie on Amazon as it is not on netflix and watched it before going. First of all it is a GREAT movie and the fact that they converted it into one of the most spectacular restaurants I have ever eaten at was just stunning.

Here is the website
http://www.laguarida.com/en/who-we-are/

Here is a link to some pictures
https://www.google.com/search?q=la+...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIj8bxhsi-yAIVAR8eCh2tagwy

Here is a video showing the amazing first and second floor entrance to the restaurant on the third and fourth floors (reminded me of the entrance to Disney Tower of Terror for some reason)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwhbrZIHyEg


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the details of your trip.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Sandy (Oct 13, 2015)

*Oh, I am so envious!*

I was fortunate to go to Cuba in 2000 with the educational program "Semester at Sea."  Our ship docked there for about 5 days, and it was wonderful. I did not eat much in port because our meals were on the ship, but many of the 700 or so undergraduate students did. 

I was a professor on the ship, and spent the days sitting at the seawall, meeting Cubans, walking the streets of old Havana, and listening to music.  My educational portion included taking my class to meet at the University with Cuban students, and a series of interactions with them.

My own kids accompanied me on this trip (the oldest was college age, the youngest in high school).  They traveled with the various student groups to the sites, and the itinerary was focused on "sight-thinking" rather than sight-seeing. 

Oh, what I would do to go again. My personal situation in caring for my DH prevents this type of travel.  But if I ever found a way to getaway - no question, I am in.


----------



## am1 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have been wanting to go for awhile now and hopefully get to before Cuba changes and the prices are run up but according to your post it seems that it already has.   Car tour and guide seem reasonable but hotel and the restaurants seem very high.  But I guess Americans are willing to pay for it and they charge it.  

A few years ago my wifes cousin was making $40 a month as a doctor.  Paying his dues before he could leave.  $300 a month seems very high. 

Most likely taking an all inclusive vacation from Toronto.   Hopefully visit Havana as part of it.

How was the internet?  That is what partly holds me back.  No worry about safety and I can deal with mediocre food and cheap beer for a week.  

I hope for the people that Cuba becomes a successful nation but I do not think having cruise ships stop there full of tourists and sending millions of tourists there on planes is the answer.  I hope it can keep what others have reported is their charm and not just become another island.  

I also believe anyone considering doing business there is taking a huge risk in losing everything at less than a moments notice.  

BTW my trip would be 100% legal.  I am not for breaking any laws.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 13, 2015)

One of the reasons to go NOW is to see it frozen in time (or at least partially frozen) as they really do have NEW cars in Cuba and once the toruists and money rolls in - some of the authentic charm may get lost. I was shocked to ride in a new Hyundai Sonata from the airport to the hotel.

I still think the prices are LOW. The alcoholic drinks were around $2 but my dinners at $40pp and hotel at $200 per night were because I ate at the best rated restaurants and best hotel. You can eat for $5 and stay for less than $20 per night if you want.

My fear is that once the embargo gets lifted, the prices will double or triple and it will be impossible to get reservations at the top 5 hotels and that is why I went. Also, it was really exciting to be welcomed so much as an American. I almost hate traveling to some parts of Europe as America does not have such a good reputation and Cuba rolled out the welcome mat everywhere I went and it was genuine.

All inclusive trips are a no brainer easy way to visit Cuba, but they are expensive and very rigid in terms of the experience. It is very good for people that want to be part of a large group and follow a guide at all times. I did not want that kind of experience, so I made my own plans and really loved it. The random meetings and sights on an unexpected street were something that would never happen with a group.

Internet was $4.50 per hour at the hotel and for email and facebook it was fine (I did not check TUG). But I had no cell phone and that was actually refreshing. Imaging going to dinner or visiting places where people actually communicated face-to-face. However, online reports that Internet at other hotels are very spotty.

I would argue that the food and drinks are NOT mediocre, in fact, I thought they were awesome, even on touristy places like Sloppy Joe's (much better than the one in Key West). The Rum drinks like Cuba Libre, Dacqueries, pina colada were all excellent.

The local Cubans were 10x times friendlier than any Caribbean island I have ever been to....seriously, they really are friendly. I was also impressed at the street entrepreneurs (i.e. hustlers) that were pretty aggressive (as I said it is impossible to walk one block without being offered a taxi), but not obnoxious. I kept about $10 in $1 cuban bils to randomally give to people that offered me help or directions. Nobody actually asked me for cash, but someone wanted my umbrella.

I will also argue that doing business with risk has the potential for great reward. I can't comment on the past or current government, but a non-cuban male who was doing business there told me property rates have doubled in the last year and there are many non-Americans buying buildings and homes. It is super hard to do an an American, but that is for another thread.

It is super easy to be in 100% compliance with the USA laws to travel to Cuba. As I said, it would have been easy to sneak in via Bahamas, cayman, or Mexico, but I flew direct from Miami and filled out the proper paperwork. I did NOT visit the beach (but wish I did) and truly spent most of my time there on legimate tours, however they were to my own choice and schedule (including a visit to the Coppelia on 23rd)


----------



## am1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the update.  

The all inclusive would be at a beach resort.  Just the air and hotel, no tour group.   With two kids there is no other way to beat it when they just pay the taxes to fly there and stay at the resort for free.  We may abandon our return ticket to spend more time in Cuba and then a one way award ticket to leave later.  

I was referring to the mediocre food at the resort.  Ideally we would go off the resort to try other places.  

If people were aware of the hardship Cubans go through to fly to Colombia walk 50 or so miles through a mosquito infested no mans land of forest, wetlands and mountains they would be shocked. There is no red cross or UN helping them out on that part of the migracion.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 13, 2015)

am1 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> The all inclusive would be at a beach resort.  Just the air and hotel, no tour group.   With two kids there is no other way to beat it when they just pay the taxes to fly there and stay at the resort for free.  We may abandon our return ticket to spend more time in Cuba and then a one way award ticket to leave later.
> 
> ...



Technically the trip you describe typically found in Varadaro Cuba (all inclusive beach resort like Club Med) is NOT allowed as per USA restrictions. 

In reality, I highly doubt anyone gets caught or even penalized if they plan this type of trip. I personally spent the majority of my time in Old Havana and loved it. I heard great things about the beach area though.

I am also NOT aware of award travel to/from Cuba but I am not an expert on that.

I personally think anyone visiting Cuba should spend at least ONE day in Old Havana.

Also, when I paid for the WiFi, I was able to send and receive text messages via my iPhone and ATT to people that were also on WiFi, but I was not able to do Facetime.


----------



## am1 (Oct 13, 2015)

DazedandConfused said:


> Technically the trip you describe typically found in Varadaro Cuba (all inclusive beach resort like Club Med) is NOT allowed as per USA restrictions.
> 
> In reality, I highly doubt anyone gets caught or even penalized if they plan this type of trip. I personally spent the majority of my time in Old Havana and loved it. I heard great things about the beach area though.
> 
> ...




Thankfully I am not restricted to traveling to Cuba.  Award travel is possible but not easy to book through a US frequent flyer program.  I had to do it over the phone before. Not to US destinations.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 14, 2015)

DazedandConfused said:


> .....it technically is illegal to go to Cuba as an American as a tourist, so technically I was there on a "people to people" or "independent blogger" and had a fully documented agenda that left no free time to lounge around on the beach (*wink-wink*).





DazedandConfused said:


> *I 100% did NOT falsify any documents*, however I wanted to visit Cuba as a Tourist, so I found the appropriate category to travel there and it is 100% legit.



Technically, I disagree based on the OP. :whoopie:


----------



## taterhed (Oct 14, 2015)

I sincerely hope that Cuba can grow and prosper in this new era. Sadly, many of it's Caribbean siblings have not seen prosperity flow from tourism to the common people.

I also hope to see some of 'old Cuba' before they tear it down and put up a parking lot (or cruise port).

Strange times... but I'm sure many before us have said the same thing.

Thanks for the great insight.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 14, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> Technically, I disagree based on the OP. :whoopie:



You are totally taking my post out of context. 

First of all, I DID NOT visit the beach as it is about 45-60 minutes from Havana, although originally I wanted to and could have easily done that if I had more time or if it was a priority for me. I was only in Havana for three full days and did not want to wast any time doing people-to-people photographic research on the clarity of the ocean water or the cleanliness of the sand as I was BUSY visiting the museums and historical locations. I am not sure why lounging on the beach in Cuba is against the law, but currently those are the USA rules. 

If I was in Cuba a week, I would need to visit the beach to rest my feet from all the walking and only the fresh saltwater and sand could provide a natural and therapeutic relief. Not only did I do a lot of walking, but Havana was super HOT and humid, seriously, like mega sweat for me. I can see why some countries take a siesta around 12-2 as that would have been a perfect time for a nap.

I can assure you and others that I had a fully documented schedule of events that meet or exceed what the USA requires for legal travel to Cuba. I am also being HONEST to admit that this trip was much more fun (if I can use that word as I sorta feel guilty for calling it fun when people there are suffering) that I expected. This trip was not fun in the same context as visiting Disney or places like that, but visiting Cuba for me has been a 20 year dream and I WISH I went sooner and can only express my opinion to anyone that is remotely interested to plan your trip NOW as currently is is very interesting, educational, and a very emotionally moving experience.

Please do not misinterpret my use of the word Tourist as I was not going to Cuba to rest and relax like every other citizen (other than the US) can do if they want to. I went there to experience the sights, sounds, food, people, historical locations, art, drinks, cigars, and the VIBE of Cuba and researched how I could legally do it as an American.

Again, I am HAPPY to share my experience with anyone here and I did a TON of research for my trip that will be valuable to anyone planning a trip. I also can understand that this may me a HOT topic and some people have very hard-lined opinions of visiting Cuba, but I really don't want to engage in those discussions and I would rather FOCUS on the positive experience I had and HELP other Americans that also want to visit Cuba for any reason they choose.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 14, 2015)

@friedshrimp, give it a rest, would you?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2015)

lisah said:


> @friedshrimp, give it a rest, would you?





+1.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



-


----------



## Sandy (Oct 14, 2015)

I totally agree. "Chill out" time is the phrase that comes to mind.

 Friedshrimp, please realize that the OP complied with the restrictions according to the US guidelines. If you read through these,  they include the very type of things that the OP did on his trip. 

Any time we are in a different country, whether it is for missionary (hard) work, cultural exchanges, historical site visitations, educational site visitations, community service activities, or people-to-people exchanges, we engage with people and learn new things. These can all be fun activities.  There is no limitation on "fun" and travel to Cuba provides a great example of how you can experience another culture so close to our home here in the US, and also have a good time. 

A group of my friends recently went to Cuba for a legal conference.  They had a wonderful time seeing the island and meeting the people.  They did this within the confines of their permitted travel restrictions, but overwhelmingly they were positive. None thought that they were restricted in their movement around the island, as they engaged with the legal system and had "fun."


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 14, 2015)

D&C: I'm sorry you have been forced to defend your trip, but I just wanted to say "thank you" for sharing your experience here.  This thread has been very interesting and informative to me and I'm sure many others.  It has definitely opened my eyes to the challenges and rewards awaiting me when/if I can plan a trip to Cuba.

Cheers!
Kurt


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 14, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> D&C: I'm sorry you have been forced to defend your trip, but I just wanted to say "thank you" for sharing your experience here.  This thread has been very interesting and informative to me and I'm sure many others.  It has definitely opened my eyes to the challenges and rewards awaiting me when/if I can plan a trip to Cuba.
> 
> Cheers!
> Kurt



+1.

Well said, Kurt. Thanks !

ETA: I am looking into a "Road Scholar" group visit thanks to Dazed's post. Not ready to do the lone traveler visit, but the info is very helpful.
https://www.roadscholar.org/program...e=Cuba&ProgDesc=Adventure+Afloat+Study+Cruise

-


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 14, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> D&C: I'm sorry you have been forced to defend your trip, but I just wanted to say "thank you" for sharing your experience here.



I really did not take too much offense, however I will repeat that I was 100% in compliance with current USA laws with my travel to Cuba and was "tempted" to visit a beach for pure hedonism, but decided against that.



Beaglemom3 said:


> ETA: I am looking into a "Road Scholar" group visit thanks to Dazed's post. Not ready to do the lone traveler visit, but the info is very helpful.
> https://www.roadscholar.org/program...e=Cuba&ProgDesc=Adventure+Afloat+Study+Cruise



I think this is a fantastic way to travel to Cuba and I simply wanted to hack my own trip on my own and not follow a per-determined schedule and was very happy with my results.

I actually bumped into Mick Jagger twice in one day and almost again on another day and that would never have happened with a group tour.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 14, 2015)

friedshrimp said:


> Technically, I disagree based on the OP. :whoopie:



My new nickname for you is Church Lady.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, isn't that special... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 14, 2015)

Here are some notes

Iberostar Parque Central hotel was excellent, but needs 220 plug converter in addition to a 2 prong plug for electricity

Bring hat, sunglasses, sunscreen, wipies, battery backup for phones, ALARM CLOCK, and at least 2 shirts per day, sometimes 3 shirts

Van Dam StreetSmart Map was very good resource, but hotel has very good free maps

10% tips are standard

Bring Euros as US Dollar will get a 10% penalty

I personally kept all my cash in a zipper case that was not in my pocket and only kept about $10-15 in all $1 cuban pesos in my pocket.

Transportation options are many

Bicitaxi is fine to go a few blocks in Old Havana especially when it is hot and you are tired of walking

Cocotaxi is a lot of fun and can go anywhere much faster than a bike 

Traditional yellow cabs with A/C are easy to get at all hotels

Classic car rides are $30 per hour and are a must to drive the Malecon with the top down, there are dozens of them at Parque central outside the hotel

Paseo del Prado is a nice walk to the ocean especially on Sunday with art vendors

Fabrica de Arte Cubano FAC – 8pm to 3am, lines after 10pm (Thursday to Sunday only) is Hip Nighttime variety of shows, music, dancing, drinks, design, theater and the IN PLACE to be at night

I did not see the Tropicana show but would have if I had more time in Cuba

Most museums are closed on monday

National Museum of Fine Arts was as good as any in the US and had A/C indoors

Museum of the Revolution and Granma Memoria was interesting, but all in Spanish and would be better with a guide. The lemonade in the cafe on the first floor that was made to order was incredible.

La Bodeguita del Medio - birthplace of the mojito is a must visit - make sure to write some graffiti on the wall - ask for a black pen

Calle Obispo is a super busy street with shops, restaurants and tons of locals

Floridita bar	 - home to the daiquiri and a must visit

Sloppy Joes is a super clean restaurant and bar and a safe choice

Plaza de Armas - super interesting outdoor flea market where you can buy some interesting things like cuban ration books, old pictures, casino chips, antique watches, art, Russian pins, cameras, etc.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 14, 2015)

Did you feel you could go anywhere, safety, or curiosity?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 14, 2015)

Old Square Plaza Vieja is a must see as it is really pretty

Camera obscura - awesome old fashioned imagery technique way before film cameras, great viewing platform

Museo del chocolate - another popular tourist spot, chocolate milk is good, the icre cream bars are excellent, and the actual hot chocolate and milk chocolate are pretty average (not as good as the US or Europe). Skip if this place is super crowded

El Museo del Ron Havana Club - the actual tour sucked and I would pass, but the bar with drinks is fantastic and the gift store is spectacular. Buy Havana Club glasses and rum here. They have everything from $2 bottle of rum to a $1,700 bottle that is limited and in a beautiful crystal vase that apparently gets bought mainly by the chinese for export to the upscale chinese bars

El Malecon is a must see at both daytime and night

El Morro is interesting, but I did not have time to go there

Hotel Nacional de Cuba is a must see, but not too exciting inside, but the outdoor bars are wonderful

Vedado is where the cool kids are hanging out and super interesting with galleries and modern activities.

Heladeria Coppelia at Parqe Coppelia – avenida 23 – 4 blocks west of hotel national is a classic location. There are 2 lines at Soderia Coppelia – a MEGA long line for Coppelia ice cream for locals (I would guess 200+ people in line) to pay in moneda nacional (CUP) and there’s a separate line where tourists can get the same ice cream in CUCs with exactly zero people in line. This is when you feel guilty for not being poor and on rations. The ice cream is good, but not as good as the US

Plaza del la Revolucion is another must see just to get pictures and thats all. There is really nothing here other than a huge parking lot with photo-ops of Che and Castro

Jose Marti Memorial tower - I did not take the elevator to top 300 foot tall structure, but wanted to

I also missed Fusterlandia and wanted to see the Tile mosaic artist village pretty far west of town about 30 minutes $30 cuc roundtrip, Try to avoid tour buses. Drive by Miramar and the Havana Forest if you go

Central Havana (Habana Centro) is worn out but very colorful and great for photos of decaying buildings

Miramar is upscale but nothing for tourists


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 14, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Did you feel you could go anywhere, safety, or curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Yes, yes, yes

I seriously felt safer in Cuba than walking the streets of Miami. I was a little nervous and even scared to venture outside at first as I have been brainwashed about Cuba and Communism since I can remember, but the locals are SUPER friendly and nice. I can not underestimate this and they are very happy to see Americans.

The only issue is that everyone will try to engage in conversation with you and mostly to try to get you to take a taxi or enter their little store, but it is not obnoxious, they are just desperate for customers and extra income. A polite no thank you is better than ignoring them and a buck tip for people that somehow attach themselves to you for too long offering all sorts of directions and advice is a nice way to escape them. Again, it is much worse in the ports of Nassau than Cuba in terms of the aggressive sales pitches.

I also did not push my luck and do anything stupid like insult Castro in front of a police office or national guard or take pics of the police. Cuba is not a Freedom of Speech location yet. In fact, NOBODY wants to discuss Castro and you are better off NOT even mentioning his name.

Lots of people asked me about American politics and who I think will be the next president and if Donald will win or not. They all seem to like Obama and definitely know who Donal trump and that was sorta strange. Several Cubans wanted to practice their English with me as ask me weird questions such what is the difference between two, too, and to and why do they sound the same.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 14, 2015)

The names of the restaurants you mentioned English names, or did you translate the names?   We have an ability to turn gems into a shopping mall.  Like underground Atlanta.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 15, 2015)

There are TONS of great restaurants to visit and the best ones are the Paladars as inside a private home or location that is not a government location. I obviously can only comment on the ones I visited but I really struck gold on dinners. The ratings are being manipulated on TripAvisor as they constantly change so use them with a grain of salt.

El Cocinero - directly next to FAC - Fábrica de Arte Cubano and a perfect place to go before hitting the club next door. This is the first restaurant I had dinner in Cuba and Mick Jagger was at the table next to me. Seriously the Rolling Stones. The lobster bisque was unreal, the grilled lobster at $15 was perfect, the drinks were great, and the desert was fantastic. I give it 5 stars all the way as this is a top choice in Cuba. The setting is a old smoke stack factory with a really cool roof top bar. Also, all the waitresses look like fashion models. 

La Guarida - definitely my favorite restaurant in Havana and perhaps the most famous in town as ALL THE CELEBRITIES dine here. The restaurant is located in Centro Havana and it looks like you are going thru a slum to get there and there is a guard at the front door (mainly to keep out non-guests) as the restaurant is on floor 3 and 4 and floors 1 and 2 are where people live. the academy award nominated movie "strawberry and chocolate" was filmed here and I definitely advise watching the movie first. the first two floors are like walking into the Tower of Terror ride (but in a good way) and the food was incredible. Google this restaurant for more info and as I said - every celebrity dines here when they visit Cuba. You MUST have reservations. Make sure to visit the open roof top bar on the 4th floor. 

San Cristobal Paladar - another solid choice that went way over the top for me and planed a special event dinner for me including a dozen roses, bottle of champagne, lots of wine, cuba libres, incredible Ox tail dinner, the BEST flan dessert in Cuba and incredible service all for a very reasonable price. Make sure to sit inside the a/c rooms instead of the open air atrium as a better location.

Sloppy Joe - great for a late night snack or lunch and the sloppy joe tacos and sandwich here was far superior to the Key West version.

Ivan Chef Justo - highly rated by TripAdvisor and outstanding watermelon mojito, and also a great vibe and service, but a little more pricey as compared to other choices, but it is in a very touristy area. No complaints, but just above average.

La Marina - near the Havana Club rum tour is decent and good if you are in the area, but not spectacular. The Guarapo - a fresh sugar cane squeezed drink with lime that is made to order was outstanding and worth the trip just for that.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 15, 2015)

One quick question：can you bring gifts back to the States, such as Cuban Cigars?


----------



## mav (Oct 15, 2015)

DazedandConfused said:


> I really did not take too much offense, however I will repeat that I was 100% in compliance with current USA laws with my travel to Cuba and was "tempted" to visit a beach for pure hedonism, but decided against that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sounds like it was a wonderful trip! I would have LOVED to see Mick! AAHHH, as a teenager in the 60's I was wild about him  I'm not sure if it was the moves, the lips, the attitude, but WOW!!  I still love to watch him strut his stuff .. LOL :whoopie:


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 15, 2015)

LisaH said:


> One quick question：can you bring gifts back to the States, such as Cuban Cigars?



Yes, Americans traveling to Cuba will be allowed to bring back a small amount of now-banned cigars and rum. The new provisions allow Americans to bring back up to $400 worth of Cuban goods, of which only $100 can be alcohol and tobacco.

For my travel, upon return into Miami, nobody checked my bags, nobody asked how much I spent and I could have easily spent more than the above limit, but I did not.

I am super popular with my friends now as I gave real Cuban Cohibas as gifts to close friends and relatives.



mav said:


> Sounds like it was a wonderful trip! I would have LOVED to see Mick! AAHHH, as a teenager in the 60's I was wild about him  I'm not sure if it was the moves, the lips, the attitude, but WOW!!  I still love to watch him strut his stuff .. LOL :whoopie:



He was not there for a concert, he was a tourist (oops I mean on an educational tour) just like me. He was traveling with his family and none of the locals really knew who he was and the tourists like me did not bother him. I was able to snap a few bad pics of him but I did not bother him to get a selfie or use a flash. As I said, I was on my best behavior and did not want to do anything to make myself stand out. Also, TMZ was definitely not in Cuba as Mick seemed to be hitting the same restaurants and locations as I was.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 15, 2015)

DazedandConfused said:


> He [Mick] was not there for a concert, he was a tourist (oops I mean on an educational tour) just like me. He was traveling with his family and none of the locals really knew who he was and the tourists like me did not bother him. I was able to snap a few bad pics of him but I did not bother him to get a selfie or use a flash. As I said, I was on my best behavior and did not want to do anything to make myself stand out. Also, TMZ was definitely not in Cuba as Mick seemed to be hitting the same restaurants and locations as I was.


Mick is a British Citizen, like the Canadians he has been able to travel freely to Cuba throughout his 72 years. 1961-1963 change in relations ('62 Kennedy trade ban, '63 travel and financial) did not impact the rest of the worlds travel arrangements with Cuba. 

So Mick was a tourist no 'educational tour' needed for him to enter the country. Just the maroon book from her Maj requesting he travel without let Or hinderance. 



Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (Oct 15, 2015)

Question about money:

When I went to Cuba in 2000 with an educational group, we all spent US dollars freely. This was a very large group of about 700 students, plus faculty, crew and staff from the Semester at Sea ship.  Maybe 1000 people.

The Cubans loved getting dollars. No one  exchanged into pesos.

Is this still true? Or has there been enforced restrictions on spending dollars?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Interesting for those with dual citizenship (US + other) with respect to traveling to Cuba.
It is reported that Mick holds dual citizenship, US-UK. 
I read a blurb in the Guardian that he was reportedly scouting out a performance venue. 
Now _that _would be a great concert to see.


-


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 15, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Question about money:
> 
> When I went to Cuba in 2000 with an educational group, we all spent US dollars freely. This was a very large group of about 700 students, plus faculty, crew and staff from the Semester at Sea ship.  Maybe 1000 people.
> 
> ...



Interesting as nobody seemed to want US Dollars on my trip. In fact, they penalize the USD 10% with all exchanges so I did not bring very much USD with me and spent exactly $0 USD.

I took Euros and converted them into CUC (Cuban convertible peso) at the airport and hotel on a 1:1.14 basis and then converted $20 in CUP (Cuban Peso also national peso, moneda nacional - MN or Money National) on a 1:30 basis, but it was impossible for me to use CUP/MN as I tried several times at the local museums and was bluntly told no that is for locals only.

I ended up giving out $20 CUP bills to people that were nice to me and they really seemed to appreciate that. I absolutely do not look Cuban and got lots of strange looks when people saw me with CUP money. After a few unsuccessful tries, I sorta felt like I was insulting the locals so I used that money for tips.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cuc, vs cup, was the price for goods the same?  A hat for say 20 cuc, would it be 20 cup forbit as well?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 15, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Cuc, vs cup, was the price for goods the same?  A hat for say 20 cuc, would it be 20 cup forbit as well?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



99.9999% of all tourists use CUC and never touch CUP. 

CUP prices were for food and items in the government stores and you may also need a ration card too. I went into a few of these stores, but is was sorta depressing and I did not want to disrespect anyone by taking photos.

In doing some online research I read a story of someone spending CUP for things like the national museums and street food. I really was interested in trying the street food offerings and they mainly take CUP, but everything is in Spanish so you have to be able to converse to get these rates. I pretty much stayed in the tourist areas and ventured into other non touristy areas out of curiosity, but often there were two lines CUC and CUP (long lines) and when it is hot, I chose the short tourist line.

One interesting observation was a shoe store that was selling Converse sneakers for something like $80 CUC and that is an obscene high price, but apparently they sell as they would be an instant status symbol to any local wearing them.

Here is a guide as to not confuse them


----------



## Sandy (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, how things have changed since 2000. I never even dealt with any Cuban currency.  We walked throughout Old Havana (since our ship was docked at the port), went into private homes (where folks were selling things like Cigars) and visited the Hemingway House. Plus tons of educational site visitations.  All in dollars! 



DazedandConfused said:


> Interesting as nobody seemed to want US Dollars on my trip. In fact, they penalize the USD 10% with all exchanges so I did not bring very much USD with me and spent exactly $0 USD.
> 
> I took Euros and converted them into CUC (Cuban convertible peso) at the airport and hotel on a 1:1.14 basis and then converted $20 in CUP (Cuban Peso also national peso, moneda nacional - MN or Money National) on a 1:30 basis, but it was impossible for me to use CUP/MN as I tried several times at the local museums and was bluntly told no that is for locals only.
> 
> I ended up giving out $20 CUP bills to people that were nice to me and they really seemed to appreciate that. I absolutely do not look Cuban and got lots of strange looks when people saw me with CUP money. After a few unsuccessful tries, I sorta felt like I was insulting the locals so I used that money for tips.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 16, 2015)

Here is a cheat sheet for Drinks in Havana (cost about $2 each) - if you like rum, you will love drinks in Cuba.

The traditional drinks of Cuba are the Cuba Libre, Mojito, and Daiquiri

Mojito = Havana Club rum 3 anejo, mint, lime, sugar - visit La Bodeguita Del Medio

Frozen Daiquiri = rum, lime, frozen ice - visit El Floridita

Cuba Libre = Anejo Especial, cola, lime - served everywhere 

El Nacional = Anejo rum, apricot, pineapple, lime - at Hotel Nacional de Cuba

Canchanchara = Anejo 3 anos. Lime, honey


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 16, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Interesting for those with dual citizenship (US + other) with respect to traveling to Cuba.
> It is reported that Mick holds dual citizenship, US-UK.
> I read a blurb in the Guardian that he was reportedly scouting out a performance venue.
> Now _that _would be a great concert to see.
> ...


With dual citizenship the key requirement is to enter your citizenship countries on the home passport. Beyond that, choose your favored passport. 

So Cuba favors the British one. As would Brazil to avoid the visa costs. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 17, 2015)

Here are some food tips for the most common food in Cuba

Carne de cerdo or puerco (pork)
pollo (chicken)
res (beef)
pargo (snapper)
cherna (grouper)
camarones (shrimp)
langosta (lobster) or langosta a la mariposa (grilled and served with lemon)

chicharrones de plátano (finely sliced and salted plantain chips, also known as mariquitas)

tostones (fried chunks of green plantain)

plátanos a puñetazos (literally, "punched plantains"; banana or plantain half cooked, taken out, placed under a cloth and hammered flat with a fist before being placed back in the pan to finish browning).

flan (caramel desert like thick pudding or sponge cake)


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 25, 2015)

Tourist arrivals in Cuba totaled more than 2.6 million as of Sept. 30, with the island hitting the figure two months earlier than in 2014, the National Statistics and Information Office, or ONEI, said

The tourism boom coincides with the restoration of relations between Cuba and the United States on July 20 after more than a half century of hostilities.

In the first seven months after President Barack Obama eased travel restrictions, about 88,900 Americans arrived in Cuba, a figure that was up 54 percent from 2014 and is expected to grow further by the end of the year.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 28, 2015)

Samshaks said:


> Havana Cuba is really one of those places where any one on the earth would like to travel along with their friends and family but as if any one is unknown to that place and don't know about any traveling places. Then what should he do?



I am not 100% sure what you mean, but my simple reply is - People (especially Americans) should consider visiting Cuba NOW as it really is a fascinating place and time to explore this incredible country and I only scratched the surface with my 3 day trip to Havana.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

Based on 7 nonsense posts, Samshaks is just setting up to spam TUG...


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 13, 2016)

*Trip to Cuba*

Last February I took a tour to Cuba with Betchart Expeditions.  It was a botanical-focused tour.  We spent about 4-5 days in Havana, then travelled around the island to see botanical gardens, wetlands, orchid gardens, national parks.  We even did some bird watching and visited a coffee plantation and an organic farm.  We also visited Cienfuegos, and the beautiful colonial city of Trinidad.  We also visited the Bay of Pigs museum.

I would definitely go back to visit.  There are organized bird watching tours that I am interested in.  And since the island has been relatively isolated for so many years, I'm dying to get in the water and snorkel, to see what is still healthy coral.  And I would like to go to the beach town of Varadero. Cuba has some awesome beaches.

Until Americans are allowed to go to Cuba as "tourists", you could fly to Cuba from Mexico, Canada or the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Ilene (Mar 13, 2016)

I just want to thank you for posting about your trip.  I lived in Miami during the '80s and became enamored with Cuban people, their culture and food.  I'm so excited that I'll be able to visit Cuba in the near future.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert (Mar 23, 2016)

Cuba... go NOW, before it's too late!
Lots of changes happening.
If you have questions, I can try to help answer htem


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 31, 2016)

Ilene said:


> I just want to thank you for posting about your trip.  I lived in Miami during the '80s and became enamored with Cuban people, their culture and food.  I'm so excited that I'll be able to visit Cuba in the near future.



I too lived in South Florida and it was always a forbidden fruit for Americans




CubaTravelExpert said:


> Cuba... go NOW, before it's too late!
> Lots of changes happening.
> If you have questions, I can try to help answer htem



I agree to go now, but it will never be too late. Changes are good and Cuba is a huge island - it is 65% the size of Florida


----------

